# "Google said Monday that it has seen a 156% increase in spam"



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"New stats show further increases in spam levels as botnets recover from hosting firm's removal"

http://www.computerworld.com/action...+and+Internet&articleId=9126793&taxonomyId=16

I have seen that I am getting 20 to 30 Spam Messages a day this week so far. This is more spam than I recieved in a month before the McColo removal. Mailwasher catches it. I have even gotten the "Your Account needs attention!" Mail supposedly from both Wells Fargo and Chase just today. Good thing I don't have an account with either of those, eh? And a couple new twists to the Nigerian Scam, that includes Financial Officers in Madrid Spain and a Canadian Woman Married to and Iraqi Finance Minister.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea and the most spam I see is the very same over and over and over again at Gmail so why don't Google do something. They know it's spam but they keep letting get tru to you even if it goes to the spam folder.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Hold the phone, Senator David Mark just deposited 6.8 Million Dollars US money to my ATM Card. Hey everybody I am RICH!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Until this week, I haven't had any spam in over a month.
Now I get 1 a day total using 5 e-mail accounts.

ISP> none
Yahoo>
Hotmail>
G-mail> none
Work account> none

The one a day seems to alternate between Yahoo and Hotmail.

Do you guys have tool bars installed?

Why do you think you get so many?

Are you signing up for free apps all the time?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Since I started using Mailwasher I haven't had any actually reach my Mail Program. And as part of Mailwasher, Spam Cop lets me report it. Also it is deleted from the server with out downloading it from my ISP. No I don't do the free deals thing. Or the coupon sites. When ever singing up for a download, I never opt in for the "Allow Third Party" options. Learned that one years ago. Also I rarely opt in for the news letters from the sites I do go to. The only exception is from sites that I know I can trust and it is only for that site itself. Like NewEgg. I like to get the daily deals and members emails for the discounts from New Egg.


----------

